# 2021 Colorado Whitewater Calendars!



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Colorado Whitewater said:


> *2021 Colorado Whitewater Calendars – Only $10*
> 
> Yes, everyone agrees that 2020 probably wasn't the best year. However, boaters were still able to get out on the rivers this year and have some fun to keep their spirits up.
> This 2021 Colorado Whitewater calendar features boaters doing just that – having fun!
> ...


Less than 20 Colorado Whitewater calendars left! Order today to get it before the new year.
Colorado Whitewater - Get a CW Calendar


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Ordered!


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Tried ordering 2 and every time after entering my credit card and billing info the site changed to some foreign language. Hope the hell my credit card info didn't get stolen using your website. It said Columbian from USA,


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

cain said:


> Tried ordering 2 and every time after entering my credit card and billing info the site changed to some foreign language. Hope the hell my credit card info didn't get stolen using your website. It said Columbian from USA,


Yeah, that was happening to me a couple of days ago every time I tried to use the address autofill option on the form. Not too worried as it's all a PayPal form. Today I entered all the info manually and it worked fine. I only got email confirmation for the calendars I ordered using this method today.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I will try that way.


----------

